# 1976 Schwinn Collegiate in lime (last model year)



## bikepaulie (Aug 5, 2018)

tires’ replaced. ‘shifts like glass’.


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 5, 2018)

WOW,did you get it out of the box ?


----------



## parkrndl (Aug 5, 2018)

I fixed up a Flamboyant Lime '76  Collegiate for my daughter.  She loves it.  Yours is AMAZING.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 5, 2018)

Boy is that prisssssssssssssss  tine!  Love the Limes.


----------



## Sven (Aug 6, 2018)

Yeah...I have never seen such a bike in such pristine condition. Sweet!


----------



## bikerbluz (Aug 7, 2018)

Wow, looks like new old stock! Beautiful!


----------



## HARPO (Aug 10, 2018)

Looks like Schwinn just pulled it off the assembly line. Unreal! :eek:


----------



## geosbike (Aug 10, 2018)

nice


----------

